# California Radiation Getting High



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Getting close to 300 is high. There are also stories of surfers losing their hair.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The surfer duddes might just be getting old and have male pattern baldness.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Hahaha I was going to say I've seen some bald guys here on the east coast too!! OMG!!


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

People who haven't followed/studied it, have no idea what a big deal Fukushima is. This will effect human beings around the Pacific Rim for hundreds of years. As a geologist and former DOE contractor (Hanford Site) with significant nuclear experience, I wouldn't live on the on the coast or eat anything that came from the northern pacific. Period.


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

Mish said:


> Hahaha I was going to say I've seen some bald guys here on the east coast too!! OMG!!


WHAT? Bald guys on the east coast too? I've got to move, I'm loosing my hair fast enough as it is! When will the madness end?


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

Charles Martel said:


> People who haven't followed/studied it, have no idea what a big deal Fukushima is. This will effect human beings around the Pacific Rim for hundreds of years. As a geologist and former DOE contractor (Hanford Site) with significant nuclear experience, I wouldn't live on the on the coast or eat anything that came from the northern pacific. Period.


I agree Fukushima will be effecting the food chain (sea food). My girlfriend loves sea food and I've been telling her to be careful. Problem is restaurants and grocery stores don't let you know where their sea food comes from. Here is another problem of not knowing where it comes from


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I think I will stick to Minnesota walleye from now on.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Going to have to start taking my Geiger Counter with me to the store. The other day when I opened the freezer door, the light lit up real bright, then I remembered the freezer didn't have a light. I found Charlie the Tuna steaks were glowing so much, it lit up the whole freezer. While the second sentence is a joke the first isn't a joke.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Bald glowing surfer dudes...gnarly


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

*Too much Hash oil, Weed and Pot Brownies?*

Glow in the dark surfers! If you see one let me know! Would make the ultimate night surfer video. I would fly out to film that!

You sure it wasn't a result of too much Hash oil, Weed and Pot Brownies? :-D


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The kind of isotopes that are in the water near Japan only affect the bones of fish. The meat is not contaminated nor is it dangerous to eat. There is no one on the west coast losing their hair from radiation from japan - that is hysteria without fact.

Why am I even trying to educate here? Those who want to believe this crap will believe it even in the face of hard evidence and those that actually look into the fact will learn for themselves what kind of BS is being pushed as "news".


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

PaulS said:


> The kind of isotopes that are in the water near Japan only affect the bones of fish. The meat is not contaminated nor is it dangerous to eat. There is no one on the west coast losing their hair from radiation from japan - that is hysteria without fact.
> 
> Why am I even trying to educate here? Those who want to believe this crap will believe it even in the face of hard evidence and those that actually look into the fact will learn for themselves what kind of BS is being pushed as "news".


Dang. Put a damper on this thread just as it was starting to get foil hattish. I was looking forward to hearing about glow in the dark turtles.

Oh well - bacon.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

When I learned to scuba dive, our check out dive was in a lake that was built for nuclear power plant. We always figured that if we did start glowing it would make night diving a lot more interesting.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

PaulS, I guess some people just have a hard time believing you AT ALL for all your claims, especially about "the bones of fish" - an obvious twist! It is a bone seeker alright and whatever your agenda is, wayyyy too many people, including other countries, strongly disagree with your claims of safety at all.
But as usual, I guess we'll see....or rather, I know we will.

http://www.globalresearch.ca/radioa...from-food-water-or-other-sources-period/23902
There-is-NO-safe-level-of-radionuclide-in-food who could be goofy enough to think so?


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

According to the state of California, everything you eat, drink, breath, or think about will likely bring you a painful cancer filled death. Enjoy!


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

A couple years ago we stopped eating Pacific Ocean fish. (I love tuna!) Maybe it's overreacting, but I'm no nuclear fallout expert and the "experts" all sound like tools and liars. That's what happens when governments and scientist lie to people every hour of every day... even if they do tell the truth, who the hell would believe them? Anyway, we figured why bother with it when there are so many tasty alternatives?

European tuna is sooo much better anyway! And get it packed in oil, not that packed in "water" kind. I'll tell you a secret. That's not really water. If you packed tuna in water it would turn to mush in a month. It's a marketing gimmick pretending it's just water.















Yummy! I've been told that these are actually better as they age, but I've never had a can last longer than a year in my pantry. They have expiration dates of 2019 though. There are lots of other well known brands of Italian and Spanish tuna, these are just the two we have.

We also eat a lot of US farm raised fish. Here in Louisiana we have some pretty tasty catfish! But the coolest fish farm we've visited was the Greers Ferry Fish Hatchery in Arkansas. The trout were AWESOME!


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I swore off seafood or anything else that swims in 1983.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Casie said:


> A couple years ago we stopped eating Pacific Ocean fish. (I love tuna!) Maybe it's overreacting, but I'm no nuclear fallout expert and the "experts" all sound like tools and liars. That's what happens when governments and scientist lie to people every hour of every day... even if they do tell the truth, who the hell would believe them? Anyway, we figured why bother with it when there are so many tasty alternatives?
> 
> European tuna is sooo much better anyway! And get it packed in oil, not that packed in "water" kind. I'll tell you a secret. That's not really water. If you packed tuna in water it would turn to mush in a month. It's a marketing gimmick pretending it's just water.
> 
> ...


darnit Casie, I have always thougt I wouldn't like tuna in oil, now Im going to have to give those a try. Are you getting them from Walmart? I honestly dont remember seeing anything except "bumblebee" and storebrands, but will have to check this out.
Thanks, and for what its worth, I kinda figure the radiation is here, there, everywhere, and I am getting a dose of it just by breathing, so, I am not gonna "worry" about it. But then again, I have seen "Silkwood" and thats is some scary stuff...


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Off topic, but I heard tuna in oil tastes better and is better to cook with ~


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The fish oil is removed in the processing and the oil it is packed in is vegetable oil. - read the ingredients on the can.

Tuna in water has the following ingredients:
light tuna
water
vegetable broth
salt

The vegetable broth is made with soy.

So, what is in your tuna packed with oil?


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Strange how you don’t hear about this on the news anywhere. Wait until someone drinks too much radiated ocean water and gets sick, Cali will get sued for not warning people of the potential risk.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

PaulS said:


> The fish oil is removed in the processing and the oil it is packed in is vegetable oil. - read the ingredients on the can.
> 
> Tuna in water has the following ingredients:
> light tuna
> ...


Hi Paul 

I love tuna packed in olive oil. It's the way tuna has been packed for hundreds of years. It's delicious. And it keeps very very well.

The option of buying tuna packed in "water" became popular in my mom's generation I think. She did lots of aerobics while listening to "Lets Get Physical", and the idea of tuna packed in water thrilled her! But the truth is, it's just not as tasty (to me). I have talked to someone in the industry (Full disclosure: Met him online playing EQ2.) who didn't mind chatting about the Soy and Disodium pyrophosphate or sodium acid pyrophosphate that they have to use to keep tuna edible in a water-like liquid. It really will turn to mush if left in just water. But doesn't it just sound so magical to say packed in *spring water*! Spring water!!

But it all comes down to taste. I don't think soy and sodium acid pyrophosphate is going to harm anyone. It's what tastes best to YOU that matters. After all, you'll be draining off all that liquid anyway. It's 100% about the tastiness of the fish. Packed in "water" is cheaper, so that's a plus too if you prefer it.

My Walmart used to carry European brands but it seems like they are ditching brands and stocking more and more Walmart label items. Have you guys noticed brand names disappearing from you local shelves? Cheese and dairy seem the hardest hit here. I can still find goodies at the World Market and Taylor's. And I've even been known to place a big Amazon grocery shopping order when they have free shipping. I love saving money on bulk ingredients but I'll spend an extra dollar on the meats and cheeses.

Also, has anyone noticed Kroger's making a big push with their Kroger brand label? I think I'm going to start buying a few canned goods and checking out their quality. The prices are looking good. My husband said he liked the Kroger's sharp cheddar I used the other day. It was tasty and a tad crumbly. I'm thinking it may be perfect to preserve in wax.

Happy cooking!


----------

